# Seiko 6105-8110 Dive Watch Crown Query



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

Can anyone tell me how the crown lock work on these old Seiko 6105-8110 Dive watches?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

There you go:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/index.php?topic=217.0


----------

